# Nice idea to serve vegetables



## MarianaGirgus

I always want to eat more vegetables but I don't like they are tasteless!! yes tasteless to me, I am always looking for some sort of dipping and I got such cute idea for my vegetables plate, enjoy


----------



## SweetTeboho

I stir fry most of my veggies.  I add light seasoning and keep it crisp.  Always tasty, always healthy.


----------



## MarianaGirgus

SweetTeboho said:


> I stir fry most of my veggies.  I add light seasoning and keep it crisp.  Always tasty, always healthy.



How do u stir fry ?!! is it just like adding little amount of oil and leave it for a while ? not to boil them first or adding any water while cooking  ?


----------



## SweetTeboho

I just throw a little EVOO in a pan, I add the spices of whatever I'm cooking (if it's Italian, Italian seasoning.  Mexican, mexican seasoning and so forth so that it compliments everything else served).  I let the pan get hot for a few minutes before I throw in the veggies, stir frequently for a few minutes and you are good!  Basically, you just want them to be a nice temperature and that doesn't take very long.  Once you start eating it you'll get an idea of how long you cook different types of veggies.  

Certain veggies I do boil, like sweet potatoes.  Boil them in chicken broth and have fun with them by adding something spicy like curry.


----------



## SweetTeboho

I also boil beans.  I stir fry green beans, onions, peppers, broccoli.  Hopefully that helps.


----------



## MarianaGirgus

SweetTeboho said:


> I also boil beans.  I stir fry green beans, onions, peppers, broccoli.  Hopefully that helps.


Yea now i have a list  but do they keep the color ?


----------



## SweetTeboho

Absolutely, that's the best part about it. )


----------



## MarianaGirgus

will try tonight and post a picture


----------



## SweetTeboho

I can't wait!


----------



## MarianaGirgus

*That's how it went for me*

Ok, I tried it tonight and it was amazing, soo fresh and tasty and above all healthyyyyy 
But I believe I did few mistakes 
I've should boil the green beans or give them all more time on fire !! 
And i boiled potatoes for too long so it was about to get broken while stirring that's why I didn't leave allot on fire


----------



## SweetTeboho

That looks awesome!


----------



## GotGarlic

Looks great! Here's a stir-fry tip: Put vegetables into the pan in order from most dense to least dense. More dense vegetables, like broccoli and cauliflower, take longer to cook than onions and peas, for example.


----------



## Kylie1969

MarianaGirgus said:


> I always want to eat more vegetables but I don't like they are tasteless!! yes tasteless to me, I am always looking for some sort of dipping and I got such cute idea for my vegetables plate, enjoy



That looks great


----------



## Kylie1969

MarianaGirgus said:


> Ok, I tried it tonight and it was amazing, soo fresh and tasty and above all healthyyyyy
> But I believe I did few mistakes
> I've should boil the green beans or give them all more time on fire !!
> And i boiled potatoes for too long so it was about to get broken while stirring that's why I didn't leave allot on fire



What a healthy meal, lovely!


----------

